# YFT popping rod?



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

Looking for a good rod to pair with a ssv9500, it's a big heavy reel so I was leaning towards the 7'6" x-heavy terez just to balance it out. What rod are most guys using as a dedicated tuna popping rod? Just looking for other options or opinions before I pull the trigger on a expensive rod.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

I was going with the Terez for the same reel, but found a Penn Rampage rod for $60.00. Used it last week for slinging 4oz poppers. Hooked several Blackfin, which it handled no problem. Should be fine for Yellowfin.


----------



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

What model rampage? I put it on my blue water carnage 80-130# jigging rod and threw a frenzy popper in the back yard a few time, I got some decent distance out of it but I really had to put some effort into it.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Star Paraflex SGB70XH. Throws a popper well and fights a fish even better.


----------



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

I have a paraflex conventional jigging rod that I love, never thought about their spinning rods, thanks for the input Chris.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Chris V said:


> Star Paraflex SGB70XH. Throws a popper well and fights a fish even better.


 I was just watching a video on these rods the other day from the Star Sales rep... they look and sound like they are pretty solid. They are priced right too! the only thing I am concerned about is the reel seat not being reinforced with aluminum like the Terez rods are. I don't know if this will be an issue or not, but it has me wondering. Sounds like you like them and have confidence in them as long as they are not abused? This could save me some coin.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The Fuji seat is solid and many high end popping rods use graphite seats instead of aluminum. I've personally seen these rods load with over 20lbs of drag without issue.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a Terez 7'8" XH and it is perfect for throwing tuna poppers. Have had tremendous drag loads on it battling 100 lb yellowfin and it has handled it fine.


----------



## jet (Jan 17, 2011)

Star Paraflex is my choice.. Tight lines JET


----------



## Bilbo (May 21, 2014)

Chris just sold me two of the Star's for 20,000 size spinning tackle. Havent got to bend them yet but they look and feel like they could pull up a bus. Long enough to cast also. If Chris recommends it, its solid.


----------



## wanna be tuna slayer (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyone for the OTI Tuna sniper? Paired with the right size popper they will go a mile


----------



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

I looked at them for about one minute, that's how long it took me to see the $450.00 price tag!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Those longer rods throw poppers very well but are horrible for fighting big fish in a vertical fight.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

I have a battle ll 8000 paired with a blue water carnage jigging rod. Would anyone use this with a popper to catch black fin or is it primarily only used for jigging/bottom fishing?


----------



## jiggly (Apr 12, 2015)

Blackhole Magic Eye 804S for me


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

both of my popper rods were made by J&M they are my favorite rods...take them your reel and tell them what you want to do with it, they will fix you right up


----------

